# rotkeil severum



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

what would be a minimum size tank for 2 rotkeil severums


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *AnDyF_27*,

This is not an easy question to answer.

Minimum tank size really isn't a good way to approach fish keeping. Question really should be, _what is an appropriate sized tank to keep a pair of rotkeil sevs in?_

The second problem is that many of us have different opinions about what is an appropriate sized tank for any given cichlid.

My opinion would be either a 6 foot 125 gallon tank, or a 4 foot 120 gallon tank. Either would be suitable for a pair of sevs.


----------



## Mobius1230 (Sep 22, 2008)

They are really cool fish. I am a fan of all severum. They would do best in at least a 4' tank. If you want to spawn them, make sure to have a lot of plants and some nice, flat, and somewhat large pieces of rock.


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

I would agree with everything *DeadFishFloating* said.


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

i would love to put mine in a 6ft but i'm renting a home and it's just not doable. once i have a formed pair they will share the 90g. with the right filtration and maintenance schedule a 75+ will do. from what i've read rotkeils don't usually get much bigger than 8 inches.


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

a 90 will be fine for a pair


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Mine will be in a 75 with some loaches & rubbernose & bristlenose plecos. It's up to you, bigger is always better but sometimese it's not an option.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *Nathan43*

Mate the following is not a shot at you, so please do not take it personally. It follows along the same theme from my first post in this thread.



Nathan43 said:


> bigger is always better but sometimese it's not an option.


There is an option, look at a smaller species of fish to suit your max tank size.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

a 75 is completely suitable, if you have issue with it, then it's your own problem <--Not a shot at you, don't take it personally :thumb:


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey *Nathan43*,

I think you miss understood me mate. I wasn't commenting on the suitability of severums in a 75 gallon tank in that excert. It was more a comment that if a 4 foot tank wasn't an option for what ever reason, space, money, etc, and someone could only go with a smaller tank, maybe they should go for a smaller species of cichlid.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Fair enough, I agree. I guess a previous post in the CA section (Which I have my reasons for) a few weeks ago kinda made me touchy on this subject. I don't give the best possible sized tank to my fish because of my current spot. It's funny, you have a plan in your head about where you will be when the fish you get grow to the point when changes are nec. and things rarely seem to work out the way you hoped. I got three rotties (No guaranteed pair by the way) along with 1 gold and 1 green that I planned to place in a 6 foot 125 gallon along with a pair of HRP's. Well, due to living arrangements that fell through, I don't currently have the room for that so I had to split my green & gold into smaller tanks until I can unload them to a better home and moved my hrp's to a 20 gallon long to avoid breeding aggression towards my other fish. This was the best way I cold accomidate my fish because I really don't want to get rid of my rotties & HRP's at this point. I am also a little partial to the green since I raised it from fry size but I gotta look out for him/her as well as my gold.


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

mine were going to be housed in a 75 that my girlfriend bought me as a present. there was a defect in the new 75 so the owner at the lfs cut me a deal and upgraded me to a 90.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

a 75 is suitable for a pair, Rotkeils dont usually get as big as the common greens from what *** see, *** never seen them bigger then 6", though im sure 8" is possible


----------



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

would a 55 gallon be alright, im might be getting it from my uncle but im not sure of how many gallons his tank is, i think its 55 or 60 gallons


----------

